# Not ready to declare victory yet.



## Rockhead21 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have been suffering with an IBS type issue for decades it seems. I just lived with it thinking it was something else that was causing me problems. I am a long distance runner so I thought dehydration was the issue. Or maybe milk. Or gluten. Or mayonnaise. Something I was eating. I would change my diet and get temporary relief as it seemed my body got used to the new diet and my brain went back to telling my GI tract that things are not ok. At times it was bad. I had bloody bowel movement frequently. Had to use toilet paper as padding in my underwear afterwards. Have anal fissures. Went under 2 colonoscopies and biopsies. All negative. With my racing I always attributed my diarrhea to nerves before a race as others had similar issues. If I was going to the gym I had to use the toilet before a workout or run. It has gotten worse over these past few years. I would go out for long runs and had to stop to use a toilet along the way. One time while out on the run I had no choice to go in the woods off a parkway. Made the mistake of using poison ivy leaves to wipe. Took a few days for me to realize that itchy mistake. I had been lucky in my races that I didn't need to go while competing but my luck ran out this past April during the Boston Marathon just before Mile 10. It hit me so fast I had no time to get off the road. After that race I had to get serious about my diet I thought. Gluten free seemed to work off and on. And everyone seems to contain milk. 
But it wasn't till this past month that I decided to take Loperamide on a daily basis. I would take Immodium AD the night before a race but come race morning I still had to use a port o potty. My brain was too powerful. It never occurred to me to take Immodium daily. I have been taking a generic version of Immodium that is from The Walgreens brand. I really started over two weeks ago and it's like I am cured. No issues. Quick solid bowel movements. No 20 minutes on the toilet. No bleeding. It's feels too good to be true. I can go out running and not worry about needing a toilet. I can eat things without thinking it's going to cause me issues though I'm still not certain on chocolate milk., I find the Walgreens version works better for me than Immodium AD. It's a weird feeling to feel like you are cured after so many years of IBS being the norm. That I can go into NYC without a fear of needing a bathroom. Or meeting women without that fear. I was afraid of taking loperamide daily but now it's part of my morning ritual. Just 2 pills.


----------



## Nycgirl516 (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow!! U are lucky!!
I am also a long distance runner. I always had issues here and there. One race I felt the rumble and thankfully empty porta potty was there
I guess I had a touch of ibs-d
Then January it turned more towards ibs-c and running became difficult. Hard when your tummy feels uncomfortable and full. Also sometimes my body would just want to clear everything out at any moment 
I miss running  I have been to sick to run or do anything the past few months
Do not think the NYC marathon is in my future this year 
Glad u found something to help you


----------



## RubyinMD (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow, you are lucky! I've had to give up racing (all running really). I found the Target brand of immodium doesn't work as well as name brand. I'll give the Walgreens one a try. Thanks!


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Congratulations man !


----------

